# lilive helper!



## R Dewhurst (Dec 22, 2012)

he tries to help me, laughing the whole time,


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

That's awesome. Thank you for sharing a moment in time at the Dewhurst family home. I can't wait for my son to get older.


----------



## R Dewhurst (Dec 22, 2012)

hopefully he takes the reigns when I am not able to later on in life. He is always right there when I am building frames.


----------

